# Which Ultrawide monitor? Alienware AW3418DW or Acer Predator x34 Pbmiphzx



## The_Neighborhood (Jan 17, 2019)

I know these aren't the newest 3440x1440p monitors but they are currently the same price on Amazon and around my price range.

Alienware AW3418DW: https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Alienwa...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1PPRGCEJ031SCD8J8XD4

Acer X34 Pbmiphzx: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079FV8S5M/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

They seem to be very similar according to this list: https://www.displayspecifications.com/en/comparison/798743538

I'm kinda new to the Monitor and Tv world so a lot of these specs don't mean anything to me. A lot of the reviews and videos on these products are kind of dated with their comparisons with similar monitors of that time. Anyone willing to help me with my decision or maybe recommend me a better 3440x1440p monitor for around the same price would be heavily appreciated.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 18, 2019)

Alright, as far as these two are concerned there should be no difference between then. They use the exact same IPS panel, so it largely comes down to looks. (I can't comment on QC or customer support between the two)

As for other options, there isn't much. Asus and AOC have options, but again they use the same panel.
There have been several 200hz VA 3440x1440 models announced, but they have been delayed multiple times. (This would be out of your price range but could drive current models down in price)

Long story short, if 3440x1440 100+ hz is what you want, either of those monitors should fit your needs equally well.


----------



## The_Neighborhood (Jan 18, 2019)

Black Haru said:


> Alright, as far as these two are concerned there should be no difference between then. They use the exact same IPS panel, so it largely comes down to looks. (I can't comment on QC or customer support between the two)
> 
> As for other options, there isn't much. Asus and AOC have options, but again they use the same panel.
> There have been several 200hz VA 3440x1440 models announced, but they have been delayed multiple times. (This would be out of your price range but could drive current models down in price)
> ...


I've heard Dell has very nice customer support nowadays and might have better quality control so I might stick with them even though I'm not too thrilled to have an Alienware product on my desk and my friends might joke around with me about my staunch opposition against Alienware in the past lol. Thanks for your help, cheers.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 18, 2019)

The Alienware 34.14" AW3418DW is listed as an AH-IPS (WLED) *8 bit (24 bit color) 3440 x 1440 (30 - 120 Mhz)* panel w/ a LG LM340U*W4*-SSA1, 109 ppi, 300 cd/m^2 brightness, w/ avg response time of 10ms.  Review here:  http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_alienware_aw3418dw.htm which showed average response time of 6.9 ms (5.3 - 13.5 min / max).  lag was 3.8 ms

The Acer X34 Pbmiphzx  34.00" is listed as an IPS (WLED) *10 bit (30 bit color) 3440 x 1440 (24 - 120 Mhz) pane*l w/ unlisted panel model, 109 ppi, 300 cd/m^2 brightness, w/ avg response time of 10ms.  Review here:  http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm which showed average response time of 7.9 ms (6.1 - 15.0  min / max).  lag was 9.2   The review also named the panel as an LG.Display LM340U*W2*-SSA1 AH-IPS panel ... with 8 bit + 2 bit FRC

So no... they are not the same panel ... at least from what we see in the reviews.  Gotta wonder though if the X34P is different from the X34Pbmiphzx somehow.  Looking at the specs, I'd rather have the 10 bit color and wider vertical sync than the lower response and lag times.  However, ya gotta wonder if there's hasn't been a panel switch since the reviews were done.


----------



## The_Neighborhood (Jan 18, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> The Alienware 34.14" AW3418DW is listed as an AH-IPS (WLED) *8 bit (24 bit color) 3440 x 1440 (30 - 120 Mhz)* panel w/ a LG LM340U*W4*-SSA1, 109 ppi, 300 cd/m^2 brightness, w/ avg response time of 10ms.  Review here:  http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_alienware_aw3418dw.htm which showed average response time of 6.9 ms (5.3 - 13.5 min / max).  lag was 3.8 ms
> 
> The Acer X34 Pbmiphzx  34.00" is listed as an IPS (WLED) *10 bit (30 bit color) 3440 x 1440 (24 - 120 Mhz) pane*l w/ unlisted panel model, 109 ppi, 300 cd/m^2 brightness, w/ avg response time of 10ms.  Review here:  http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm which showed average response time of 7.9 ms (6.1 - 15.0  min / max).  lag was 9.2   The review also named the panel as an LG.Display LM340U*W2*-SSA1 AH-IPS panel ... with 8 bit + 2 bit FRC
> 
> So no... they are not the same panel ... at least from what we see in the reviews.  Gotta wonder though if the X34P is different from the X34Pbmiphzx somehow.  Looking at the specs, I'd rather have the 10 bit color and wider vertical sync than the lower response and lag times.  However, ya gotta wonder if there's hasn't been a panel switch since the reviews were done.


That second link is for the x34, not the x34p.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 18, 2019)

I have XR341CK.  Less than happy with it.  Trying to get it RMA'd but have crappy hours that don't line up with mine.  MiniDP doesn't work, can't see my GUIless servers.  Other than that, monitor is solid.  No dead pixels.  Quite a bit of bleed.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 19, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> The Alienware 34.14" AW3418DW is listed as an AH-IPS (WLED) *8 bit (24 bit color) 3440 x 1440 (30 - 120 Mhz)* panel w/ a LG LM340U*W4*-SSA1, 109 ppi, 300 cd/m^2 brightness, w/ avg response time of 10ms.  Review here:  http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_alienware_aw3418dw.htm which showed average response time of 6.9 ms (5.3 - 13.5 min / max).  lag was 3.8 ms
> 
> The Acer X34 Pbmiphzx  34.00" is listed as an IPS (WLED) *10 bit (30 bit color) 3440 x 1440 (24 - 120 Mhz) pane*l w/ unlisted panel model, 109 ppi, 300 cd/m^2 brightness, w/ avg response time of 10ms.  Review here:  http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm which showed average response time of 7.9 ms (6.1 - 15.0  min / max).  lag was 9.2   The review also named the panel as an LG.Display LM340U*W2*-SSA1 AH-IPS panel ... with 8 bit + 2 bit FRC
> 
> So no... they are not the same panel ... at least from what we see in the reviews.  Gotta wonder though if the X34P is different from the X34Pbmiphzx somehow.  Looking at the specs, I'd rather have the 10 bit color and wider vertical sync than the lower response and lag times.  However, ya gotta wonder if there's hasn't been a panel switch since the reviews were done.



You are right, although I suppose use case comes into play here. Personally I would take better response times, but I mostly game and only do light Photo work.

As for back bleed, these are all IPS, and they will all have some. how much will have as much to do with the luck of the draw as which brand you actually chose (though, this comes back to QC somewhat).


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 19, 2019)

I was referring to gaming usage only.   When my son bought the Acer XB270HU ...  I went over to check it out ... him and his bud had just rented a house post college graduation and this was their graduation present to themselves.   His bud bought the LG 3440 x 1440.  So I played on the Acer for about an hour .... then on the LG, Witcher 3 in both instances.   Has chosen W3 as I knew it handled the wide resoltion well.  I was pretty impressed with the sense of immersion provided by he wide curved screen.  Then his bud's GF went home and he wanted back on his box so I went in and played on the Acer again with the 10 bit AUOptronics screen.   It was like getting hit in the face with a paint bomb.  The colors were so more vivid that by comparison  the LG looked "washed out". Not in an overexposed  cartoony sortof way but color gradients were smoother.  Looking at the LG again was looking thru a windshield with that cloudy film on it.  Now how much of that was the 10  vs 8 bit color and how much was the AUOptronics panel is hard to say.

So yes.... , I much prefer AUOptronics 10 bit 144 / 165 Hz panels.  AFAIK, no curved panels using this technology exist at this point in time so that's why I'm not as vesed in this niche.  The small response time differences between these two curved  panels would not be a real concern, except for their fact that most folks are used to seeing fake response times < 3 ms in ads and manufacturer data sheets.  But these numbers are simply "not real".   If you are looking for 3 ms,  then again, I'd get a flat 27" flat 1440p 165 hz model as the AUOptonics IPS panels are the only one that actually get down to 3 ms in real world testing

Lag is just on the border of being a concern  ... From above review.... _"To help in this section we will also introduce a broader classification system for these results to help categorise each screen as one of the following levels:"_

_ *Class 1)*      Less than 16ms / 1 frame lag at 60Hz - should be fine for gamers, even at high levels_
_ *Class   2)*   A lag of 16 -   32ms / One to two frames of lag at 60Hz - moderate lag but should be fine for many gamers.   Caution advised for serious gaming and FPS_
_ *Class   3)*   A lag of more   than 32ms / more than 2 frames of lag at 60Hz - Some noticeable lag in daily usage, not   suitable for high end gaming"_
So when ya see 7 - 9 ms at 100 / 120 Hz, it's not all that much of a concern.   Of course, that's in line with "ya get what ya pay for".


----------



## kiddagoat (Jan 19, 2019)

I own the Alienware monitor and have for about a year now.  I am not regretting my purchase in the least.  It didn't look as big in the store and then I got it up on the desk.  I shrugged and made room for it lol.  I haven't had any issues with colors, tearing, or any sort of adverse effects.  I do also like that Dell has an advanced exchange policy if I ever have a problem with it.  Dell will send you a new one and you just have to send the old one back within 30 days.  I don't take the monitor to LANs or anything so it stays planted firmly on my desk.  

Honestly, I would say go a store locally that carries both and spend some time looking at them.  I recommend this with any TV or Monitor purchase.  What is appealing to others might not be to you.  Our eyes pick up stuff differently or just subtly  enough that we notice things opposite of one another.  I spent a good amount of time at my local Microcenter before making my purchase.  I was looking at the Acer, Alienware, ASUS, and LG ultra wide monitors for about 2 months before I made up my mind.


----------

